# Samsung 5200 screen damaged



## NITIN AHUJA (Jan 27, 2018)

The screen has multiple vertical lines running from top to bottom and it also has some other lines which look like cracks but they are only on the front of the screen meaning they don't look like deep cracks. The model is Samsung 5 series 5200 50-inch Smart TV. What is the problem?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

NITIN AHUJA said:


> The screen has multiple vertical lines running from top to bottom and it also has some other lines which look like cracks but they are only on the front of the screen meaning they don't look like deep cracks. The model is Samsung 5 series 5200 50-inch Smart TV. What is the problem?


Sorry, but that looks like it is cracked into a worthless mess.
Time to get another TV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

NITIN AHUJA said:


> which look like cracks


they are;
time to replace the panel, rest of the monitor/TV is good to continue works
check eBay, after taking the exactly model of the panel from a white label on it !


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

NITIN AHUJA said:


> The screen has multiple vertical lines running from top to bottom and it also has some other lines which look like cracks but they are only on the front of the screen meaning they don't look like deep cracks. The model is Samsung 5 series 5200 50-inch Smart TV. What is the problem?


Okay, there must be some history here. What happened? That panel didn't get like that without being dropped or jarred. And yeah, that TV set is shot.

Rich


----------

